# Dis-gusting



## Len (Dec 20, 2005)

The cheescake ads were bad enough. But _mimes??!!_ Have you no shame whatsoever?


----------



## William Ronald (Dec 20, 2005)

Len said:
			
		

> The cheescake ads were bad enough. But _mimes??!!_ Have you no shame whatsoever?




If delayed blast fireball was cast on the mimes, would they be considered land mimes?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Ever since that Highlander episode, I have hated mimes with a passion.


----------



## trancejeremy (Dec 20, 2005)

The only time I like mimes is when they are on radio...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> The only time I like mimes is when they are on radio...



Quoted for truthery.


----------



## mythusmage (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't mime.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>



Ack! Just say no!!!!!


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 20, 2005)

Len said:
			
		

> The cheescake ads were bad enough. But _mimes??!!_ Have you no shame whatsoever?




I heard it was done due to popular demand.






Or spite.


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 20, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




Lock phasers on target...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Lock phasers on target...



and target vaporized.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Dec 20, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

>




That would be the best avatar ever.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 20, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> That would be the best avatar ever.



What is avatar size?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 20, 2005)

let see...resized


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 20, 2005)

look more


----------



## TheLe (Dec 20, 2005)

*Mimes*

Just to make sure we are all on the same page. You are talking about the mime ads found:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=159627

Right?


`The Le
God loves, Mimes kill.


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 20, 2005)

I would select one of those mimes as my avatar, but then I'd have to kill myself.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Ever since that Highlander episode, I have hated mimes with a passion.




That was a cool episdoe...great assassinations in that one!!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 20, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I would select one of those mimes as my avatar, but then I'd have to kill myself.




You could then turn vuiewing avatars off so you wouldn't have to see it


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That was a cool episdoe...great assassinations in that one!!



Yeah, agreed. I loved the episode and the vilain was a classic.


----------



## Len (Dec 21, 2005)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Just to make sure we are all on the same page. You are talking about the mime ads found:
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=159627



Yes. I guess it took me a week to notice them.


----------



## Staffan (Dec 21, 2005)

The best mime ever was in Planescape: Torment. See, in the outer planes, belief equals truth. And this mime was so good that he could really make his audience believe he was trapped in an invisible box. He had a pretty desperate look on his face...


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 21, 2005)

Why all the hate for mimes?

I first came across it in the Discworld books (The Patrician hates mimes), but it seems terribly generic now.

I quite like mimes - I find them entertaining!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2005)

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> Why all the hate for mimes?
> 
> I first came across it in the Discworld books (The Patrician hates mimes), but it seems terribly generic now.
> 
> I quite like mimes - I find them entertaining!




until you are mimed...then it is not so entertaining...


----------



## TheLe (Dec 21, 2005)

Coming late next year:


----------



## Darkness (Dec 21, 2005)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Coming late next year:



 Is that a monster book?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 21, 2005)

If we could get a mod behind us we could change LEN's avatar to a mime, just for the kicks!


----------



## werk (Dec 21, 2005)

My wife goes to school with a mime.  He's from Japan and somewhat famous there (or so he claims) for his mimery.  He calls himself 'the talking mime' and does a sort of stand-up comedy routine with crazy, physics defying mime moves.

(and my favorite part of Shakes the Clown is when they beat up the mimes in the park)
"MIMES!!!"
"Oh @#$%, clowns...RUN!""


----------



## Len (Dec 22, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> If we could get a mod behind us we could change LEN's avatar to a mime, just for the kicks!



Ha! That's exactly why I don't _have_ an avatar.


----------



## TheLe (Dec 23, 2005)

werk said:
			
		

> My wife goes to school with a mime.  He's from Japan and somewhat famous there (or so he claims) for his mimery.  He calls himself 'the talking mime' and does a sort of stand-up comedy routine with crazy, physics defying mime moves.




That is so unbelievably cool yet creepy at the same time. 

I love it.







-The' Le


----------

